# Failed to login [Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao,

per l'ambiente desktop ho installato slim e xfce4 perchè preferisco leggerezza e velocità,coniugato all'affidabilità di un ambiente maturo. 

All'avvio il login grafico fallisce se entro come  utente, ma se entro come  root mi fa accedere al desktop .

Come risolvo?

Ho provato  cosi 

```
cp  ./xinitrc /home/
```

 ma non funziona.

Suggerimenti?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## saverik

mi rispondo da solo perchè avevo sbagliato sia comando che cartella.

Ho risolto in questo modo:

```
cp ~/.xinitrc   /home/miouser/ 
```

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

La chiarezza sempre prima di tutto...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Se è al login grafico controlla /etc/X11/chooser.sh e cosa c'è in /etc/X11/Sessions, sarà che hai scelto un login scasso (non dico a quale mi riferisco o finisce che litigo con i fanboyz, tanto per cambiare) che non ha installato tutto il necessario; se vuoi andare sul leggero puoi rivolgerti al vetusto ma sempre arzillo xdm o se proprio vuoi farti del male (oddio... usi gentoo... è tutto dire) potresti provare a configurare qingy con scelta per sessione console+grafica ed in tal caso ... buone bestemmie  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Question:  oppure  :Rolling Eyes: 

moumble... mumble...  :Idea:  Hai impostato la variabile XSESSION vero?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il comando che hai indicato è incosistente (e non è una vera soluzione, si usa solo in casi particolari).

----------

## saverik

dici di installare Lighdm  oppure di usare xdm e basta? 

Quando accendo il pc voglio che vada al login grafico piu velocemente possibile...  :Laughing: 

Dai consigliami tu!

Ps:Se volevo andare piano rimanevo su win oppure prendevo una distribuzione gia compilata...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

E non farmi indovinelli da Sibilla Cumana come sempre!!!!!  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## loxdegio

Lightdm ha un servizio apposito per systemd/openrc basta abilitarlo e non serve modificare nessun file di configurazione  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Risponde la segreteria di quella bestia immonda del djinnZ in procinto di partire per lidi meno tristi di codesta bigotta disgraziata e sessista (per non dire razzista e classista) dittatura cattofasciocomunista di stampo massonico-imperialista-finanziario degli imbecilli sparasentenze pertanto, se proprio volete lasciare un messaggio, fatelo ed andate affxxx...

Scherzi a parte devo andare a memoria e non posso verificare.

Controlla perché i cocci sono tuoi e parlo solo per openrc, con systemd (che avendo RH alle spalle ... mi rompe già le balle; facciam pure la rima ... che è cosa più fina) non dovrebbe cambiare molto, comunque.

Con  */etc/conf.d/xdm (e non in rc.conf non solo è deprecato ma è cretino perchè conf.d ha la precedenza) wrote:*   

> XDISPLAYMANAGER=vattelappesca

 selezioni il DM ovvero il login grafico (se lo vuoi) e qui come ho già detto preferisco andare sul tradizionale. Con  */etc/env.d/XXxsession (credo sia 80 o giù di lì il default) wrote:*   

> XSESSION=qualcosa

 scegli quello che xinitrc deve andare a prendere in /etc/X11/sessions come default per avviare, sia da DM che da startx; eventualmente il DM, se opportunamente configurato per WM/DE multipli, può cambiare il valore della variabile avviando la sessione secondo la scelta fatta.

Se imposti un tuo .xinitrc vai a rimpiazzare quello di sistema, non serve per fare cretinate con link simbolici (certa gente si prodiga in simili suggerimenti barbari ed imbecilli) o selezionare per utente ma per gestire casi che esulano dalle impostazioni degli altri utenti.

Per esempio se vuoi un login remoto per un utente dedicato su xming con kde dovrai stuprarlo per disabilitare il WM di kde (incompatibile) e sostituirlo con qualcosa di più essenziale; quindi l'unica strada pratica è scriverti un tuo xinitrc, o potresti per root prevedere una gestione di fallback (anche solo un vetusto ma inaffondabile twm che però non parta con l'orologio e le tre shell del piffero) o qualcosa del genere avviare solo FF in fullscreen ed altre similari perversioni secondo la tua fantasia.

Se vuoi fare cose del genere due schede grafiche, due tastiere e due mouse sullo stesso PC per avere due postazioni su un'unica macchina (SI ... può ... FAREE! / welcome in a bigger world) l'unico decentemente documentato e pienamente gestibile alla fine è xdm (così come per i login remoti).

Se vuoi un'interfaccia più carina e bimbominkiosa allora devi rivolgerti ai vari kdm (remoto e sessioni multiple non sono documentate ma in realtà ricalca fedelmente le impostazioni di xdm, quindi ti riferisci alla sua documentazione, una volta era così anche per gdm, poi si sono messi a fare i nazisti e reinventare l'acqua calda) e porcherie assortite.

Qingy è un tantino diverso perché in realtà fa qualcosa sul genere avviare automaticamente startx al login con tutti i pro (non carichi X) ed i contro (puoi lanciare una sessione X per ogni vt e comunque in modalità grafica è leggermente più gravoso di getty) e non è ancora perfetto. Non lo uso più da quando il vecchio portatile è passato a miglior vita per pigrizia ma devo dire che la sua porca figura la fa davvero. Anche nei confronti dei DM più sofisticati.

Caveat emptor: se non ricordo male il mouse deve essere impostato aggiungendo ps2mouse o non ricordo quale opzione deprecata a INPUT_DEVICES (in make.conf), per il resto puoi rifarti al wiki tenendo conto che le informazioni sono un tantino datate, ma soprattutto il supporto directFB non sempre va (quindi è sempre bene avere un VT di riserva con il buon vecchio getty).

Ora sai quali sono le alternative.

I file ai quali mi riferisco in /etc/X11 sono dipendenze xorg-server (quindi non c'entra il DM scelto, non esistono di più "facili") controlla che sia tutto a posto e non dimenticare che potresti aver bisogno di xorg-x11 e non solo di xorg-server e metter mano a xorgconf per alcune configurazioni più avanzate/perverse.

----------

## Hal-10000

 *saverik wrote:*   

> dici di installare Lighdm  oppure di usare xdm e basta? 
> 
> Quando accendo il pc voglio che vada al login grafico piu velocemente possibile... 
> 
> Dai consigliami tu!
> ...

 

se mi posso permettere, perche' non usi Slim?

----------

## saverik

Ho deciso alla fine di usare lightdm perchè mi sembra funzionare meglio per il mio portatile.

Slim mi attivava automaticamente dei tasti funzione della tastiera.

----------

## djinnZ

"de gustibus non sputazzellam" diceva quel tale...

comunque si documenta come lo hai impostato così il prossimo malcapitato che vuole usarlo non impazzisce come te.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

buon per te, saverik!

se modifichi anche l'oggetto del 3d, aggiungendo [risolto] e arricchendo con il come hai risolto, tutti saranno più contenti per te e magari si risolveranno un problema  :Smile: 

----------

## saverik

Eccomi ragazzi,

scusatemi per il ritardo ma ho avuto problemi seri.

Comunque, come dicevo ,ho preferito sostituire Slim con Lightdm perche mi attivava dei tasti funzione ed alcuni led della tastiera del mio notebook che non riuscivo a sistemare.

Quindi ripreso in mano il notebook ho cercato  http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LightDM e seguito alla lettera ho installato Lightdm.

Devo dire che mi trovo bene .

Quindi procedo con l'affinamento del sistema...ma questa e' un altra storia!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ringrazio tutti e ci vediamo al prossimo topic.

Ps:Gentoo va che e' un piacere con il mio portatile.Un razzo,ed il disco SSD lo consiglio a tutti.

Saverik

----------

